# Replacement for NetExtender



## Heraklit (Mar 31, 2013)

Hello,

I am currently using Sonicwall Netextender to establish a VPN-Connection in Windows or Linux. Unfortunately, I was not able to use the VPN Client on FreeBSD, because the kernel module if_ppp was missing. I also found no way to compile the kernel with PPP support. So, can you tell me how to add PPP support to my kernel or do you know alternative (easy to configure) applications for Netextender?

Best regards!


----------



## kpa (Mar 31, 2013)

The GENERIC kernel supports PPP out of the box, no need to recompile anything. Is if_ppp a Linux thing because I don't recognize it?

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/ppp-and-slip.html


----------



## Heraklit (Apr 1, 2013)

*Ppp*

Hello,

I installed the Linux sources for netExtender, because there were none available for FreeBSD. Furthermore, I had to install net/pppd23 as a package to access /usr/sbin/pppd. Finally, I created a link to libssl.so.6. Then I was able to execute netExtender, but after logon I received the following error message:


```
Error determining existing route to SSL-VPN
Using SSL Encryption Cipher 'AES256-SHA'
Using new PPP frame encoding mechanism
pppd: This system lacks kernel support for PPP.  To include PPP support
in the kernel, please add "device ppp" to your kernel config or
load the if_ppp module.

SSL-VPN logging out...
```

Then I tried to build the kernel with 
	
	



```
device ppp
```
 but:


```
--------------------------------------------------------------
>>> Kernel build for KERNEL started on Mon Apr  1 09:50:37 CEST 2013
--------------------------------------------------------------
===> KERNEL
mkdir -p /usr/obj/usr/src/sys

--------------------------------------------------------------
>>> stage 1: configuring the kernel
--------------------------------------------------------------
cd /usr/src/sys/i386/conf;  PATH=/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/sbin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/bin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/games:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/sbin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/bin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/games:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin  config  -d /usr/obj/usr/src/sys/AKERNEL  /usr/src/sys/i386/conf/KERNEL
config: Error: device "ppp" is unknown
config: 1 errors
*** [buildkernel] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** [buildkernel] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
```

The above error message is also displayed after executing pppd:


```
/boot/kernel> sudo pppd
pppd: This system lacks kernel support for PPP.  To include PPP support
in the kernel, please add "device ppp" to your kernel config or
load the if_ppp module.
```

What shall I try next?


----------

